# The Mighty Omega Marine Chronometer



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Well, as you know I have a love of all things Omega, especially the electronics!

I have long hankered after a Marine Chronometer but they always seemed out of my reach, either financially or just plain old bad luck! Over the last year I have bought no less than three, one never arrived, one was not an MC but the smaller quartz model and one was a dud.

You have probably guessed I have a real thing for the Megaquartz series, especially the MQ2.4, I wont ramble on as I did that in a previous post on the general section. So long story condensed in to a few sentences goes as follow:

Some weeks back a nice looking cal 1511 MC appeared on ebay listed in my home town in Linconshire (I now live down south), I bid but didn't win and then the trail went cold. About a week later the seller came back to me but we couldn't come to an arrangement, it then appeared with BIN on ebay and was snapped up before I could get it! That's that I thought.

Then last Friday night when I was on my way back to Grimsby I got a call from the guy, the deal had fallen through and did I want to see it! We agreed a meet on the Saturday and after handing over a pocket full of cash I came away with this, with original boxes! Finally my quest for the grail is complete!










It need a service at some point but is pretty much perfect, few scuffs on the crystal etc but nothing I cant live with! Will be heading to STS at some point but not until I can actually take it off!

Cheers Tom


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fabulous"

A amazing watch , well done for perservering.....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

It's wonderful when you finally get something you've been looking for so hard, isn't it?

Congrats Tom. Great history associated with the watch - and uber cool, too


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps

I am absolutely thrilled! I am long hankered after one but missed out so many times! It is even more special because the jewelers the watch came from originally and was sold to the last owner from was the same jewelers I got my first Omega (quartz Bond for my 21st) from ten years ago.

The last owner say he has the original sales receipt from new somewhere and the one from when he bought it, from what he recalls the original owner paid Â£2500+ and he paid Â£775 ten years back!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats Tom!!

They really are superb time pieces. My MC is the one watch I will never flip! Every time I put it on and hear the rifle bolt tick everything feels right with the world....you're going to struggle parting with it to send to STS for a service....I've been meaning to send mine for almost six months now..... :lol:

Regards,

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

hi tom real nice watch what year was it made and to us new members what is a marine chronometer


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> hi tom real nice watch what year was it made and to us new members what is a marine chronometer


Hey, it is 1974 model, although I am waiting on the original receipts to find out exactly when it was sold, check out my recently updated overview in the general section to give an indication and full overview of this very special watch.

To give a brief summary, this watch along with its sister watch (the Megaquartz F2.4 Stardust) are the most accurate Omegas ever made. They have an unrivaled accuracy of 1 second per month and the Marine Chronometer version is the only watch to be certified Marine Chronometer status for it's accuracy.

This technology has never been surpassed by Omega and they have never produced a watch this accurate since.

Cheers Tom

Link to other topic

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...=33029&st=0


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Love this watch ,dont know how long i can go with out biting :icon19: "I IS WEAK "


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Many congratulations Tom - you sure do have a wonderful collection of Omega's now.

What is left to get? - not much I can think of...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb mate. I love mine too. Tho these days the Lapis dial gets worn more... hmm... LOL

Heres mine...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Great news Tom.......sometimes things just happen....despite our best efforts! :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sigh - - -!

I wish I could see the appeal (apart from the accuracy of course) of these? I've no problem with the undoubted quality, accuracy and desirability of the watches, I just think the case looks like an apprentice "design project" that didn't quite come out right - but (yeah) what do I know? :sadwalk:

However, let me not put a damper on anyone's enjoyment of what is undoubtedly a superb watch innards wise - I'm the same with skeleton watches, I just don't see the point of them either :yes:

Congratulations on your acquisition :notworthy: Wear it with enjoyment, and ignore my ramblings {OK, most of you do anyway :lol: }


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats on getting it mate as it seams like you have tried enough times to get one.

When you have a clear moment though get it boxed up and off to STS


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps

Mel, mate I know what you mean, I was unsure until I saw one in the flesh at STS! It is such a great watch on, but I can understand where you are coming from!!!! I just love the 70's, that's my problem! I was wearing my disco dialed version the other night and my best freinds said 'what the f!ck is that', I gave him both barrels, especialyl as I wear a repro Monacco McQueen!

I is such a great watch and will denfinately be going for some TLC at STS after Chrinstmas!!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

P.S. Stuart

Mate, I keep thinking there is nothing else to buy and then people like JonW and Nalu pull something out of the woodwork and so it goes on!

Believe it or not I have actually reduced the collection from 30+ omegas a few months back to 10 gems now. As with all of us they are a labour of love, what I find real joy in is getting hold of the ungettable ones!

MC's are such a great watch and genuinely, who could want more?

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Couple more snaps

I have since fitted it with NOS bracelet and given it a quick hand re-brush but it will definately be going to STS for the works in the not too distant future:



















Cheers Tom


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Tom

A cracker. Good to know that Speedsonic money was spent wisely. Still love mine though...


----------

